
Moving to GitLab: GitHub Censors Daplie's LetsEncrypt Module - marknadal
https://daplie.com/articles/why-github-took-down-daplie/
======
whyagaindavid
Why does this sort of stuff happen automatically when companies become big?
Seriously github why don't your employee quote exact violation of Section XXX?

------
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5l731y/moving_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5l731y/moving_to_gitlab_github_censors_daplies/)

